# How many contests do you plan to do this year?



## Rockin Rooster (Jan 2, 2009)

Just curious to see how many contests everyone is planning this year. All the talk about hard times and bad economy, I'm wanting to see if it has really put a damper on your plans


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I plan on doing about the same number of cookoofs this year as last which is zero. The po folks got shut out of this particular hobby years back. I put the pencil to it several years ago even before the commie democrats messed up the economy and gave us high gas and food prices etc. Time you figger in the fuel..entry fees..refreshments..meat..food gas and assorted other neccesities...a close one cost 400 buck miniumum. Could prob bump that to a thousand easy nowadays especially if they happen to hit one when gas is 4 bucks. Now if a person hit the money each time they went that would not be a problemo..but unfortuantly that aint the case with most folks. If you ever notice the ones who can do it for living do it a bunch.  I'm speaking 40 contests a year min. It just like shooting pool..the mo pool you shoot the betta a person gets (considering they have a bit of a natural knack for it to start with). Now for them who can afford it to just go have fun a few times a year at a close one... figgger in the long run it be cheaper than Gollfing most likely. Now for them rich folks out there..I take all this back

bigwheel


----------



## monty3777 (Jan 3, 2009)

This commie democrat will be doing around 4.

Thanks for asking!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2009)

We are thinking about doing 5...there are a couple of local ones


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 3, 2009)

Mike from Giggling Pigs is putting on a new contest this year in Boston, NY Dave.  June 26-27.  They only need 15 teams to make it a qualifier.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2009 ... 01&id=1665

Could be a chance for an early get together of the BBQ Central folks!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Dallas...the Mrs compiled a list last night...
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16173
The boston one is about 20min from my house


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 4, 2009)

Depending on everything family related we will be doing more this year. 

Plus with those comps close to the border its a good thing for us.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 4, 2009)

I will probably do Mike's contest in Boston NY, Franklin, and Oink.  Maybe even Nelsonville.  We'll see.  It's a long way off and with my dad...who knows what the future holds.


----------

